# Passed out in car...



## OCLove (Dec 5, 2014)

Pickup up two PAX, drove a little under 5 miles to drop them off. One passed out in the front seat, me and my other PAX tried to wake her up for about 20 minutes. Gave up, we each had to drape an arm over our shoulders and carry her to the door. 
I hopped back in my car and ended the trip around 11:04 PM. For some reason UBER ended my trip about 20 minutes sooner. Anyone ever had UBER short them on time?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't touch your passengers. If her friend couldn't handle it by themselves.....call the cops.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Y


Former Yellow Driver said:


> Don't touch your passengers. If her friend couldn't handle it by themselves.....call the cops.


Ya calling the cops always works out well. You have more chance getting blasted by the police than getting blasted by the pax.... Cops are criminals hired thugs. Just ask anyone who's not white.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

It is always a good never to touch a pax if they have passed out. If that woman recieved a bruise while you were getting her out of the car she may think that you assulted here. Her word against yours and the driver will generally come out on the losing end. Far better to have the police remove them. Let them get the blame.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> It is always a good never to touch a pax if they have passed out. If that woman recieved a bruise while you were getting her out of the car she may think that you assulted here. Her word against yours and the driver will generally come out on the losing end. Far better to have the police remove them. Let them get the blame.


I understand your thought,but police are not our friends.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I understand your thought,but police are not our friends.


You are simply mirroring the very mindset that you don't want the Police to exhibit.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I understand your thought,but police are not our friends.


They will be less of a friend if you are accused of assulting a woman


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are simply mirroring the very mindset that you don't want the Police to exhibit.[/QUOT
> 
> Your a moron. You live in Sydney. Here in the goid ol USA especially the south, cops will beat your ass. Your police are not like our jack boot thugs. So put another shrimp on the Barbie, and **** off.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

You live in Sydney. Here in the goid ol USA especially the south, cops will beat your ass. Your police are not like our jack boot thugs.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> They will be less of a friend if you are accused of assulting a woman[/QUOTE
> 
> Never did I say touching the pax was a good idea. I had a pax fall out in the back seat. I took her back to her friends house and dropped her off. I had just dropped her friend off. I knocked on pax door ,said your friends passed out. Can you get her out please. I also have dual dash cam.... So her friend got her awake and helped her inside.
> Wow problem solved. The police are not the answere unless a crime had takin place.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Never did I say touching the pax was a good idea. I had a pax fall out in the back seat. I took her back to her friends house and dropped her off. I had just dropped her friend off. I knocked on pax door ,said your friends passed out. Can you get her out please. I also have dual dash cam.... So her friend got her awake and helped her inside.
Wow problem solved. The police are not the answere unless a crime had takin place.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Your a moron. You live in Sydney. Here in the goid ol USA especially the south, cops will beat your ass. Your police are not like our jack boot thugs. So put another shrimp on the Barbie, and **** off.


We don't actually call them shrimps, we call them prawns over here. It was changed so that folk from the States would understand what Paul Hogan was talking about. A little accommodation of a neighbour's different understanding of a language that we both speak.

A little like the mess you're in. Because of the attitudes you and whoever you're angry with, that you both don't want to let go of. What you SAY you want (equality, safety, opportunity, fairness, respect etc) becomes secondary to you're right to be as big an arsehole (spelt the Aussie way) as the arseholes causing all the grief.

In this Poker game the first person who blinks - wins.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've said nothing of the above. I have a real job. Uber supplements my income. I'm not complaining about uber.
I can't believe your talking about equality,respect,fairness. Is that the same fairness, respect,equality your goverment has shown the aborigines of
Australia.
You want to talk about history? Let's talk about history..........Your so much better then me. Our police in our country are not our friends. This is s fact. We're I live you do not call them. I've lived in several countries including yours. I was a Marine for 22 years.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are simply mirroring the very mindset that you don't want the Police to exhibit.


I'm mirroring the image?you've never delt with police in America. Your a idiot. Call the police in my hood see what happens. Your obviously not educated on police in America.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I'm mirroring the image? you've never delt with police in America. Your a idiot. Call the police in my hood see what happens. Your obviously not educated on police in America.


Calm down, lol.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Calm down, lol.


That's me calm lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

People who throw insults while hiding behind their computer screens are weak.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> People who throw insults while hiding behind their computer screens are weak.


So what your saying is if we disagree were weak... Ok I'll be a sheep and agree with what ever asinine narrative that's presented on this forum. Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I'm mirroring the image? You ****,you've never delt with police in America. Your a idiot. Call the police in my hood see what happens. Your obviously not educated on police in America.


Man! Take a step back. All it takes is a changed or misunderstood word & you happily send a conversation down the toilet.

I'm not a Cop - so lets just park all your anger you have for them aside when dealing with a glorified Cab driver from Sydney. Believe me, I have no reason to hold anything against you. (Apart from the little miscomprehension )

I didn't say "image" I said "mindset". You're taking me on like you would if you saw 6 cops walking down the street.

I pointed out how advertisers changed just one word to ensure our "prawns" got through the difference of the same language we use so you know them as shrimps.

I've been on the wrong end of attitude and entrenched stupid behaviour, it doesn't matter if the other person is a cop, addict, workaholic or person who had been prejudicially dealt with most of their lives. Think of how you want that person to deal with, treat them in that manner enough times and they'll get the message.

Thanks for pointing out the difference between prawns & shrimps. The fact is - there IS NO DIFFERENCE between the two. Just a word. WORDS are what shapes mindset good or bad.

Words are easy to change, deal with folk you hate with the words you want them to use with you and that may well start the climb up to a better shared mindset. Hopefully leading to a better outcome....


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So what your saying is if we disagree were weak... Ok I'll be a sheep and agree with what ever asinine narrative that's presented on this forum. Lol


There is a difference between engaging in a intelligent dialog with individuals who have a difference of opinion VS having a psychotic meltdown that ends up with hurling insults at those who don't agree with you. The sociopaths on this blog (and other blogs on the internet) resort to attacks while hiding behind the anonymity that their screen names and computers provide. I find that weak. You can decide for yourself which category you fall. Personally, I don't give a shit, as I find it quite amusing reading some of the posts from sociopaths as I imagine them sitting in the dark all alone pecking out their next jabs on their keyboards. I suppose it is a good release, otherwise, many of them would probably end up at the top of a tall building either leaping off or taking rifle shots at strangers below.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Gentleman, if we can't stop bickering, we will have to have a person of authority calm everyone down. I vote for Russell!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Lee56 drives for Uber? Seriously?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I've said nothing of the above. I have a real job. Uber supplements my income. I'm not complaining about uber.
> I can't believe your talking about equality,respect,fairness. Is that the same fairness, respect,equality your goverment has shown the aborigines of
> Australia.
> How manny more can you ****s slaughter? You want to talk about history? Let's talk about history..........Your so much better then me. Our police in our country are not our friends. This is s fact. We're I live you do not call them. I've lived in several countries including yours. I was a Marine for 22 years **** head.


You are right, history is a good teacher as to how horrible humans can be to each other. Add that to some of the shit you've lived through for 22 years in the service of your country and I can understand you accepting "facts" that simply don't seem to have any hope of changing for the better.

Australia has a lot to be ashamed of. Few people know how our country was the last western country that banned forced slavery. It wasn't till the early 1900s did the practice of "Blackbirding" end. Ships were dispatched to the Pacific islands to kidnap young Melanesian men to be brought back to labour in our cane fields.

That is sad history, that cannot be changed. How about acknowledging the reparations successive governments provide and offer Aborigines?. They have been badly dealt with in the past, but there are systems in place to assist everyone in this country to extradite themselves out of difficult circumstances.

Your comment about Aboriginal slaughters is way way out of line. It happened yes, last reported occurrence about 100 or more years ago. Their deaths a horrible fact on the foundation of this country.

So how are you planning on changing your situation?


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! Take a step back. All it takes is a changed or misunderstood word & you happily send a conversation down the toilet.
> 
> I'm not a Cop - so lets just park all your anger you have for them aside when dealing with a glorified Cab driver from Sydney. Believe me, I have no reason to hold anything against you. (Apart from the little miscomprehension )
> 
> ...


This is what you said .......
Sydney Uber said: ↑
You are simply mirroring the very mindset that you don't want the Police to exhibit.

So yea you did say that,to deny that is misleading. Do not present me as w hit head,I'm not. I do not mirror the mind set of police in America. That's what you were insinuating. I have nothing further to say to you. You took this to the next level,not I. 
Have you watched the riots in Anerica right now? There rioting over police brutality. They are not the ones you call.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> This is what you said .......
> Sydney Uber said: ↑
> You are simply mirroring the very mindset that you don't want the Police to exhibit.
> 
> ...


And those 6 Cops, where just heading down to stuff their faces with donuts. No threat to anyone.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Gentleman, if we can't stop bickering, we will have to have a person of authority calm everyone down. I vote for Russell!


 I vote for Crocodile Dundee !!!!


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And those 6 Cops, where just heading down to stuff their faces with donuts. No threat to anyone.


I have much respect for authority, but abuse of authority no. I wish we could all just get along ,but the kabal can't allow that


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

This low carb diet, makes me aggressive , maybe its all the red meat.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm beginning to think the main reason people love Uber is not because of the cheap price, but rather because 9 times out of 10 you're going to get a pansy pushover that will do whatever you want.

Someone passes out in my car they are going to wake up in the back of a police car / ambulance. Don't tolerate this kind of bullshit.

Oh and Boston cops are respectful, professional people. You should've seen the way they handled Occupy Boston awhile back.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Cops are fine around here. They don't tend to beat or shoot people and usually don't pull you over for minor offenses just because they need to write more tickets.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Also I had a pair that passed out last night. They told me what neighborhood they lived in, but not the street or address. After arriving at the neighborhood I was able to get the street out of one as he slipped back into consciousness for a moment, then as they started to wake up they kept telling me to stop because we were at their house or to turn onto the wrong street. I had to assure them that we were not at their house yet, and that this wasn't their street yet. Once I got to their street they were finally conscious enough to point out their actual house. I did wait to make sure they got inside, in case it wasn't really the right place.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> They told me what neighborhood they lived in, but not the street or address.


Why didn't they give you the actual address before you began the trip? Having a couple of drunks say I live in XVZ neighborhood is fine....but if they don't know their actual address then it's time for them to GTFO. Otherwise ....give me the address before I begin and stay the **** awake unless you want me to end your ride early. My car is not a bed.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

The protests are a joke. It's like their asking to let the criminals just be criminals and run free.
I got stopped by a cop two weeks ago for a minor moving violation.
The officer's race was different than mine.
Somehow, I did not feel the need to punch the officer in the face.
Crap, I didn't even yell at him.
Somehow, I survived the encounter.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> So what your saying is if we disagree were weak... Ok I'll be a sheep and agree with what ever asinine narrative that's presented on this forum. Lol


I see that the moderator had to get in your a**, lol.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Somehow, I did not feel the need to punch the officer in the face.
> Crap, I didn't even yell at him.


Why not? Certainly if he told you you were under arrest you would have resisted and assaulted him.....right?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why didn't they give you the actual address before you began the trip?


Getting addresses from drunks is sometimes like pulling teeth. Lots of times they'd prefer to give turn by turn directions rather than give up their address. I don't get the reasoning, but then again there is no reasoning with a lot of drunks. Either way I got them home safe and sound.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> The protests are a joke. It's like their asking to let the criminals just be criminals and run free.
> I got stopped by a cop two weeks ago for a minor moving violation.
> The officer's race was different than mine.
> Somehow, I did not feel the need to punch the officer in the face.
> ...


I don't want to live in your world where people with guns are free to issue ad-hoc death sentences to people whose behavior annoys, confuses, scares or displeases them. 30% of Americans are fascists, and most of the cops are. Don't trust the lot of you AT ALL.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Getting addresses from drunks is sometimes like pulling teeth. Lots of times they'd prefer to give turn by turn directions rather than give up their address. I don't get the reasoning, but then again there is no reasoning with a lot of drunks. Either way I got them home safe and sound.


I don't reason with drunks and I don't try to understand their reasoning. Give me the address or GTFO. For me it's a litmus test. Too drunk to remember your address? GTFO. Too belligerent or uncooperative to give me your home address? GTFO. My only commitment to get someone home "safe and sound" is when they deserve it by their mutual respect for me and my car and if BEFORE the trip begins they are assholes....then I am not committing to them or attempting to reason with them. Cancel....don't charge passenger....next.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i had a pas pass out drunk in my car
i spank her arse to wake her up
"get up beach!"



























kiddin...
i mean come on man
if there was a cctv camera recording you helping someone out do a rape case
ur arse is in big trouble for 1.10cents per focking mile


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't reason with drunks and I don't try to understand their reasoning. Give me the address or GTFO. For me it's a litmus test. Too drunk to remember your address? GTFO. Too belligerent or uncooperative to give me your home address? GTFO. My only commitment to get someone home "safe and sound" is when they deserve it by their mutual respect for me and my car and if BEFORE the trip begins they are assholes....then I am not committing to them or attempting to reason with them. Cancel....don't charge passenger....next.


I always tell the rider that I need an address, because I keep track of all the addresses I go to. Even when they are drunk, they give it up. If they want to be co-pilot, I'm fine with that - I just make sure that the route the pax is giving is close to where we are going. I actually like co-pilots, because more then half the time they take the long way. Some even try to avoid the tollway and it ends up costing them more then if they just paid the freakin toll LOL!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I've said nothing of the above. I have a real job. Uber supplements my income. I'm not complaining about uber.
> I can't believe your talking about equality,respect,fairness. Is that the same fairness, respect,equality your goverment has shown the aborigines of
> Australia.
> You want to talk about history? Let's talk about history..........Your so much better then me. Our police in our country are not our friends. This is s fact. We're I live you do not call them. I've lived in several countries including yours. I was a Marine for 22 years.


What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Also I had a pair that passed out last night. They told me what neighborhood they lived in, but not the street or address. After arriving at the neighborhood I was able to get the street out of one as he slipped back into consciousness for a moment, then as they started to wake up they kept telling me to stop because we were at their house or to turn onto the wrong street. I had to assure them that we were not at their house yet, and that this wasn't their street yet. Once I got to their street they were finally conscious enough to point out their actual house. I did wait to make sure they got inside, in case it wasn't really the right place.


Hope it was a surge fare!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I've said nothing of the above. I have a real job. Uber supplements my income. I'm not complaining about uber.
> I can't believe your talking about equality,respect,fairness. Is that the same fairness, respect,equality your goverment has shown the aborigines of
> Australia.
> You want to talk about history? Let's talk about history..........Your so much better then me. Our police in our country are not our friends. This is s fact. We're I live you do not call them. I've lived in several countries including yours. I was a Marine for 22 years.


Apparently you weren't friends with your elementary school teachers either. Probably why you were a Marine! lol


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Back to the main topic... I had Uber short change me multiple times.
One I had a two pax who I dropped at separate addresses and took their time saying goodbye. The second pax realized they left their keys at the first address and made me drive them back to their friend and back home, again took her time collecting the key because the friend was not picking his phone. Uber went into God mode and decided to pay for only one leg of the trip.
Second, I got six pax that wanted to cram into my car, I ended up agreeing for two legs of a 1.5 mile trip between clubs with app open. Uber again decided to pay for one leg of the trip.
It is no coincidence I only do Uber when Lyft is slow.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

What is God Mode?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> What is God Mode?


God mode (infinite health/life, invincibility, invulnerability)
A cheat that makes player-characters invulnerable.[2] Occasionally adds invincibility, where the player can hurt enemies by touching them (e.g., the Super Mario Super Star).[12] The effect can also be temporary.[13]


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Luberon said:


> God mode (infinite health/life, invincibility, invulnerability)
> A cheat that makes player-characters invulnerable.[2] Occasionally adds invincibility, where the player can hurt enemies by touching them (e.g., the Super Mario Super Star).[12] The effect can also be temporary.[13]


I use it when Uber decides to arbitrarily change the records of my trip begin end times or duration. Not funny at all


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Y
> 
> Ya calling the cops always works out well. You have more chance getting blasted by the police than getting blasted by the pax.... Cops are criminals hired thugs. Just ask anyone who's not white.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Apparently you weren't friends with your elementary school teachers either. Probably why you were a Marine! lol


English is my third language ass hole. How manny languages do you speak? I 
Speak three. Your so quick to make fun of someone's grammer, but speaking writing three languages is 
difficult task. 
Secondly what kind of man makes fun of someone for military service. You are not a man. You are a coward behind a key board,with no real life experiences.
My non grammer marine ass is set for life. I have a fat pension, goverment job,and Uber on the side. 
You know nothing about me. Three languages. Most Americans like you can barely manage one. So I hope you have a good holiday season,and think twice befor,you make fun of a VETERAN .


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> English is my third language ass hole. How manny languages do you speak? I
> Speak three. Your so quick to make fun of someone's grammer, but speaking writing three languages is
> difficult task.
> Secondly what kind of man makes fun of someone for military service. You are not a man. You are a coward behind a key board,with no real life experiences.
> ...


I am also a veteran, I was in the Navy. Yeah, I do make fun of marines, always have. I never use my veteran status as a crutch though, it is a sign of weakness. What was that you were saying about not knowing anything about someone?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Let's all measure our dicks.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Let's all measure our dicks.


Do you want to see all of mine, or just enough to win? Lol


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Back to the main topic... I had Uber short change me multiple times.
> One I had a two pax who I dropped at separate addresses and took their time saying goodbye. The second pax realized they left their keys at the first address and made me drive them back to their friend and back home, again took her time collecting the key because the friend was not picking his phone. Uber went into God mode and decided to pay for only one leg of the trip.
> Second, I got six pax that wanted to cram into my car, I ended up agreeing for two legs of a 1.5 mile trip between clubs with app open. Uber again decided to pay for one leg of the trip.
> It is no coincidence I only do Uber when Lyft is slow.


Did you write in and explain the situation to uber? If so, what was their response?


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I am also a veteran, I was in the Navy. Yeah, I do make fun of marines, always have. I never use my veteran status as a crutch though, it is a sign of weakness. What was that you were saying about not knowing anything about someone?


I was not using it as a crutch. Please quote were I used my veteran status as a crutch. You interjected your self into the conversation with insults,not I. There is a difference between a veteran and a combat vet sailor.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> I was not using it as a crutch. Please quote were I used my veteran status as a crutch. You interjected your self into the conversation with insults,not I. There is a difference between a veteran and a combat vet sailor.


How about "think twice before you make fun of a VETERAN", or "what kind of man makes fun of someone for military servuce?" Sounds like you've got 2 broken legs to me. Btw, you have no idea what i did in the Navy, I may have been a corpsman attached to a marine unit, you never know.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> How about "think twice before you make fun of a VETERAN", or "what kind of man makes fun of someone for military servuce?" Sounds like you've got 2 broken legs to me. Btw, you have no idea what i did in the Navy, I may have been a corpsman attached to a marine unit, you never know.


There is s difference lol.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Did you write in and explain the situation to uber? If so, what was their response?


No I did not contact uber in these cases but the two other times I requested for fare adjustment I did not get any response so I figured it's not worth wasting time and hope on


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Back to the main topic... I had Uber short change me multiple times.
> One I had a two pax who I dropped at separate addresses and took their time saying goodbye. The second pax realized they left their keys at the first address and made me drive them back to their friend and back home, again took her time collecting the key because the friend was not picking his phone. Uber went into God mode and decided to pay for only one leg of the trip.
> Second, I got six pax that wanted to cram into my car, I ended up agreeing for two legs of a 1.5 mile trip between clubs with app open. Uber again decided to pay for one leg of the trip.
> It is no coincidence I only do Uber when Lyft is slow.


You should always email them in these cases to explain the full situation. Your trip will be re-adjusted.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Sometimes you don't have a choice (unless you like wasting your time). Help the pax to their home then file a report to Uber to cover your ass in case you get a complaint the next day.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Sometimes you don't have a choice ...


You ALWAYS have a choice. Take responsibility for your actions.....or wait until they bite you on the ass and then you can post the "Whoa is me story" on here for some commiseration.


----------



## OCLove (Dec 5, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Back to the main topic... I had Uber short change me multiple times.
> One I had a two pax who I dropped at separate addresses and took their time saying goodbye. The second pax realized they left their keys at the first address and made me drive them back to their friend and back home, again took her time collecting the key because the friend was not picking his phone. Uber went into God mode and decided to pay for only one leg of the trip.
> Second, I got six pax that wanted to cram into my car, I ended up agreeing for two legs of a 1.5 mile trip between clubs with app open. Uber again decided to pay for one leg of the trip.
> It is no coincidence I only do Uber when Lyft is slow.


Thanks Luberon. Took Uber 3 days to respond to my inquiry about the time change. They gave me some canned answer about it being my responsibility to end trips, which had they read my email, was my point. Overall though Uber has billed all the other rides properly, I've had a few pick-ups that wanted to go to a store/gas station for smokes and return home.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've had 2 gals pass out in my car earlier this summer. I cranked up the tunes as well as the AC...it sobered up enough to stumble out of the car. That aside, I'd never touch a woman in my car...I'd call the cops...especially with all of the negative press in the US about Uber drivers, by touching a woman, she'd claim sexual assault on you. Better to let the cops handle it...and hope you have a dash cam to record the entire event.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> You ALWAYS have a choice. Take responsibility for your actions.....or wait until they bite you on the ass and then you can post the "Whoa is me story" on here for some commiseration.


Oh sure, leave the passed out pax in the car. Brilliant idea!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Oh sure, leave the passed out pax in the car. Brilliant idea!


No, you do what we did in college. Call 911, have paramedics take 'em away. Now they're the state's problem.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Oh sure, leave the passed out pax in the car. Brilliant idea!


Who the **** said leave the passenger in the car? Call the cops and take responsibility for your actions AND your posts.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who the **** said leave the passenger in the car? Call the cops and take responsibility for your actions AND your posts.


 Couldn't have it said any better.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> Who the **** said leave the passenger in the car? Call the cops and take responsibility for your actions AND your posts.


----------

